# spotted dog Heanor Derbys



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

She still hasn't been found people have seen her around ray street, so please if you see her tempt her with food and she will come straight to you, she won't hurt you, she's very timid and scared out there, we need her home we've tried everything Anyone help please


----------

